# IBM WebSphere Portal Server-Publish Error for SOAP CONNECTOR ADDRESS



## dhanashree2611 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi All,
I need your help to resolve publish error in my workspace. My RAD-8.0.4, WEF-7.0.1.4, Portal Server-6.1.5
*Error*: When I am publishing any project from my workspace to local server it throws error - "Check Server Host and SAOP Connector inputs and make sure your server is running".
*Cause*: Generally this error comes when server is not started or if we are trying to connect wrong SOAP_CONNECTOR_ADDRESS.
*Things tried to resolve*:

Checked server is up and executed command "wsadmin.bat -conntype SOAP -host localhost -port 10045", - it was successful.
Installed a new copy of RAD, WEF and Portal Server in different location (with same drive). Still same problem can be seen.
Checked expired certificates for AppServer and deleted it from WEF truststore as per the below forum link -
a. https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/...topic?id=77777777-0000-0000-0000-000014728948
b. IBM Web Experience Factory wiki: FAQs: Managing SSL certificates used for publishing in the WEF Designer
Verified SOAP port and provided username & password of server in file soap.client.props and restarted server as per below link.
c. https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/...topic?id=77777777-0000-0000-0000-000014535851
After trying above approaches, still I am able to see same publish error and hence project is not getting compiled properly. Could you please help me out if you have any solution for this?


----------

